# Speaker Design



## whisky22 (Dec 1, 2013)

why are all speakers for home at least a combination of tweeter and woofer (other than sub?) Has any one experimented with 1 speaker per box like car? This could make location much easier. I'm thinking of attempting a novice project.

whisky


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

There are few who have done it. Sound better with drivers that cost more than many want to send on a speaker.

Affirm Audio


----------

